
China's Hubei reports 103 new deaths on Feb. 10 - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-hubei/chinas-hubei-reports-103-new-deaths-on-feb-10-health-commission-idUSKBN2042IN
======
jonplackett
A lot of the reports are talking about this having a 1-2% mortality rate and
comparing it to Spanish flu from 1918 (which was much higher, I think ~10%).
But that was 1918 - they didn't have any modern medicine. I wonder how bad
this would have been if it happened back then.

~~~
rasz
Can you spot any meds?
[http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-02/11/c_138772235.htm](http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-02/11/c_138772235.htm)
or even basic intensive care stuff like IV fluid bags or oxygen tanks? And
this is official Chinese propaganda photo story.

There is no medicine in temporary hospitals. They arent treating anyone, just
isolating, monitoring, feeding and waiting for one of two possible outcomes.

Lopinavir, ritonavir and remdesivir are reserved for party officials, even
doctors in China dont get those. There are telephone recordings circulating on
Wechat of well connected people turned away from hospitals with directors
telling them there is nothing they can do.

~~~
jonplackett
I thought that was just the initial stage where they wait to see how bad they
are affected, and then if they got worse then they would be helped more.

------
ncmncm
I see reports that the actual numbers of cases and of deaths within China, as
of last week, was more like 150,000 and 25,000. In the absence of plausible
official numbers, is there any point in reporting the officially approved
numbers at all?

